# Suche Pilkrute von Nordland



## Seatrout (20. April 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab letztens bei so zwei "Vollprofis" auf der MS Sirius eine Pilkrute der Marke Nordland AR Pilk lll gesehen, so ca. 3,50m, die will ich auch haben!!
Sah ganz gut aus.
Die Beiden meinten, dass die nur in einer Auflage von 100 Stück von Hand gebaut werden.Kennt die jemand(Ich meine dir Rute)?
Gibt es nen Link zum Verkäufer?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## Chris7 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Hm... sorry... noch nie was von gehört. Würde mich aber auch interessieren! Für ein feines Rütchen bin ich immer "offen"...  :l


----------



## der_Jig (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Diese zwei "Vollpfrofis" hab ich auch gesehen...
Außer viel Gelaber kam da nun auch nicht allzuviel bei rum! 
Die Typen waren aber eigentlich ganz nett...
Hab mir die Rute auch angeschaut und muss sagen, dass sie wirklich klasse ist!!!
Würd auch gern mehr Informationen über die Rute bekommen!!!

Aber an den beiden "Vollprofis" konnte man wieder sehr gut erkennen, dass es nicht nur das Material ist, was über den Fang und die Menge, Qualität, etc. entscheidet!!!

Ein dickes Petri!


----------



## der_Jig (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Sauber seatrout!!!
und wie freundlich du hier immer im Board bist
so kennt man dich!
naja, zum Glück bist du ja im wahren Leben nicht so!


----------



## Louis (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*



			
				Seatrout schrieb:
			
		

> "Leck mich an die Füße"!, wie unser Andi von der Sirius sagen würde!
> Du sollst hier nicht rumlabern sonder sinnvoll posten!
> Das du nichts über die Rute weißt interessiert mich nicht!
> 
> ...


----------



## Seatrout (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

*Bitte keinen bösen Reaktionen!*
*Der Dialog entstand heute in der Schule und der_Jig und ich saßen nebeneinander an den Rechnern!*
*Also alles nur Spaß!!*

*Wir hatten nichts zu tun und haben ein bischen rumgealbert!*


*Gruß Seatrout*


----------



## Chris7 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Danke Louis, das Selbe wollte ich auch schreiben. Nur gut, daß alles nur Spaß ist...  |kopfkrat  #d


----------



## Lofote (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@Seatrout  
*Wir hatten nichts zu tun und haben ein bischen rumgealbert!*

Wie jetzt...Schule und nix zu tun|evil:|evil:...ihr sollt lernen, später arbeiten gehen und verdammt viel in die Rentenkasse einzahlen damit wir uns im Alter ohne Sorgen ans Angeln machen können:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## der_Jig (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@all: 

achja, DU hast rumgealbert, seatrout!

naja, wünsch euch einen schönen tag, werde nun mit jussi-bussi heringe ärgern!!

ciao


----------



## Willi62 (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Hallo,

ich kenne nur den "Nordland-Versand".

Währe möglich das die auch mal Angelruten im Programm hatten.
Der Versand bietet viele sachen zum Thema Angeln an.
Vor allem Bücher übers Angeln, Kleidung, usw.. Klickst du hier !! 

Vieleicht lohnt es sich ja dort mal nachzufragen !


----------



## Seatrout (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@ willi62

nette Seite,aber ich glaube die stellen die Ruten nicht her.
Muss irgendwer anderes sein.

Danke aber


----------



## schroe (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Nordland A.R.
PILK II IM8
3,60m, 2-teilig, 60-180g WG, Gew. 378g

Lieferer an den Fachhandel:
Uwe Potschka
Wittenberger Str. 44
06888 Pratau

Vielleicht hilfts ja.


----------



## Seatrout (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@schroe

weißt du ob der im Internet präsen ist?
Aber danke für den Tip, werde ihn kontaktieren.
Gruß Seatrout


----------



## der_Jig (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@schroe:

ja, das hört sich verdammt nach der rute an, die wir auf der sirius gesehen haben!
kommt jedenfalls so in etwa hin, nech seatrout?


----------



## Seatrout (21. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

jo,is richtig


----------



## MiCo (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Auf der Seite von Blitz-Pilker unter Produkte wird die Rute auch mit Bezugsquelle genannt. Aber leider kaum weitere Infos oder Bilder dazu.


----------



## schroe (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Nein, 
tut mir leid. Mir ist die Rute letztes Jahr, als beurteilt in einer Zeitschrift in Erinnerung gewesen. Als ich deine Anfrage sah, habe ich mal nachgesucht und bin in "Der Raubfisch" 01/2004, unter "neu im Regal" fündig geworden.
Eine direkte Bezugs- oder Online-Adresse ist nicht angeführt.
Die Rute wird im Heft tabellarisch in ihren Eigenschaften beurteilt. Lediglich der ca. Preis ist noch mit 150 Euros angegeben.
Die Info ist, wie MiCo´s Link zeigt, nicht mehr ganz "taufrisch". Die dritte Serie der Nordland scheint die aktuelle zu sein.

Viel Erfolg bei euren weiteren Ermittlungen.


----------



## Seatrout (22. April 2005)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Ich danke euch für eure Mühe.
Habt mir wirklich geholfen.
Gruß und Petri ,Seatrout


----------



## XDorschhunterX (14. August 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

es gibt ja mittlerweile die 5 Serie der Rute (Nordland 1 Berkley Blank, Nordland 2 Sänger Aramid, die erwähnte 3 mit Ultimate Blank, und eine 4. Serie ebenfalls Ultimate. die 5 ist brandfrisch und wird gerade ausgeliefert


----------



## micha_2 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

wenns keine lieferschwierigkeiten gibt, wird in china gebaut


----------



## welschi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

hallo! hat jemand erfahrung mit der Nordland special edition boat?


----------



## KlickerHH (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Hier
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p2190_Nordland-Special-Edition-Pilk.html


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

wieviel gr lassen sich mit der version in 3,5 wirklich werfen?
Gruß A.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung der Rute durchlese, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es Profis waren. 

Gemäß der Beschreibung wird im Frühjahr Aldi Nord die Rute im Angebot haben.


Vergleicht die mal mit der Rute hier. ... 

Balzer 71°
http://www.balzer.de/products.php?pid=2259&cid=2


----------



## micha_2 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

weder volker dapoz oder uwe potschka werden jemals ne rute bei aldi rausbringen. schon der gedanke is lachhaft. von der nordland gibts nen neues model, deshalb der rabatt.dieses model(chrom) ist max. ideal bei 125g. hat ne parabolische aktion. das neue model is insgesamt hochwertiger, schwarzer blank und wird in japan produziert. verkauf nur in ausgewählte läden.


----------



## JigTim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Für den Preis (im Angebot) echt ein Schnäppchen...!

Bei Aldi... hehe das wär ja auch mal was...

Und Shimano bietet bald Stellas bei Edeka an!

Ps: Micha, die Grauvell Pilke ist echt ein guter Tipp gewesen!

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Angler9999 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*



micha_2 schrieb:


> weder volker dapoz oder uwe potschka werden jemals ne rute bei aldi rausbringen. schon der gedanke is lachhaft. von der nordland gibts nen neues model, deshalb der rabatt.dieses model(chrom) ist max. ideal bei 125g. hat ne parabolische aktion. das neue model is insgesamt hochwertiger, schwarzer blank und wird in japan produziert. verkauf nur in ausgewählte läden.


 
Irgenwie haste da was verkehrt verstanden. Aber so richtig. LESEN
Thema heißt Suche Pilkrute von Nordland.

Zu dieser Rute sind diverse Beschreibungen und Links gepostet worden. .... und zu dieser Rute ist mein Kommentar abgegeben. 

NICHT zu meinem Vergleichlink.

Verstanden?


----------



## micha_2 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

@Jigtim, bitte sehr, angle sie seit 2jahren und immer noch begeistert.

Ja mal richtig lesen, der link verwies auf AngelDomaene und dort gibt es die nordland herstellen lassen von ?  genau uwe potschka


----------



## XDorschhunterX (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Kann es sein, dass ihr gerade wegen der falschen Rute die Köpfe einschlagt. Der Thread hatte nämlich mit der Frage nach einer Nordland III begonnen und nicht mit der gerade mehrfach zitierten Nordland IV, die gerade bei AD verramscht wird. Die IV-er ist noch etwas günstiger wie die III. Es wird schon schwierig bis unmöglich die III neu noch zu bekommen, da die 200 Modelle abverkauft sind. Vielleicht ist sie noch Second Hand zu bekommen. Die Ruten ( III;IV) sind vollkommen unterschiedlich, die III-er hat Kreuzwicklung und IV hat ein glatten Blank, maximal von der Spitzenaktion sind sie ähnlich und was sie noch beide gemeinsam haben der Blank von Ultimate. Ist kein Vergleich mehr zu der I-er und II-er. So ist es halt wenn der Preis fällt. Da ich 1 und 2 habe, hab ich mir 3 und 4 gespart.Außerdem hab  ich genug Pilken(10 Stück):vik:


----------



## XDorschhunterX (4. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

...ist die Suche nach einer Nordland AR III Pilkrute noch aktuell? Ich hätte eine verfügbar.


----------



## sunny (4. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Nach 9 1/2 Jahren|bigeyes?? Ganz bestimmt .


----------



## XDorschhunterX (4. November 2014)

*AW: Suche Pilkrute von Nordland*

Ich denke nicht, da manche Kutterangler ihr halbes Leben danach suchen. 3,50 m Pilkruten wachsen weder auf Bäumen noch stehen sie sich in Händlerregalen die Ringe krumm!


----------

